# any amphibians that you can handle



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

any suggestions at all


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

No amphibians should be handled unless it is really needed. They are best just observed in their tank/viv. This is for the safety of the amphibian and the owner in some cases. 
Hope this helps 
Chris


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

chrisperrins78 said:


> No amphibians should be handled unless it is really needed. They are best just observed in their tank/viv. This is for the safety of the amphibian and the owner in some cases.
> Hope this helps
> Chris


yes i heard that but was just hoping there was some that you could can you suggest any frogs not the big ugly ones but more of the small colorful tree frogs


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ozzalowes said:


> yes i heard that but was just hoping there was some that you could can you suggest any frogs not the big ugly ones but more of the small colorful tree frogs


No, phibs really aren't a pet you can or should really pet on the whole.


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> No, phibs really aren't a pet you can or should really pet on the whole.


yes i understand that now but would still be interested in a small colorful frog just to observe


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

One problem with small frogs is that their food is not sold often in reptile shops. You would probably need to culture your own. 

Just to explain: the reason you cant touch them is because amphibians breath through their skin. So any contaminants on your hand e.g. soap, are absorbed through the skin, and can harm the frog. If you needed to touch a frog, use plastic gloves.

Another suggestion I have are newts and salamanders. Some species are aquatic and can be seen more often than smaller frog species. They can also be fed frozen food e.g. blood worm, so are a bit easier to feed than getting live food each week.

The highest recommendation would be Fire Bellied Toads (FBTs).Although I haven't kept fire bellied toads they are quite easy to keep, they are semi-aquatic. There are a lot of previous forum threads, which have a lot of info, and a link to an article Ron wrote, which is very good and informative on FBTs.


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

Patto96 said:


> One problem with small frogs is that their food is not sold often in reptile shops. You would probably need to culture your own.
> 
> Just to explain: the reason you cant touch them is because amphibians breath through their skin. So any contaminants on your hand e.g. soap, are absorbed through the skin, and can harm the frog. If you needed to touch a frog, use plastic gloves.
> 
> ...


ok thanks for that very useful and i will look into your suggestions


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ozzalowes said:


> ok thanks for that very useful and i will look into your suggestions


If you are interested, follow this link, and go to the care sheets. : victory:

ReptiCulture - Home


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

ozzalowes said:


> could can you suggest any frogs *not the big ugly ones* but more of the small colorful tree frogs



What? They're the best! Give me a hulking big toad over a petite tree frog any day. Plus they're quite robust as far as 'phibs go. Salamanders are cool too, and tiger salamanders are quite chunky, but then, their body plan is more akin to a lizard than a frog so I don't know if they'd appeal to you. 

Generally the bigger the animal is the more robust it's going to be, and the more robust it is, the more 'handleable' it is. That said, being 'handleable' means something different to 'phibs than other animal classes. A handleable 'phib is one you can pick up if you have to. So, you could handle a cane toad or a waxy monkey for a short while, but something like a dainty dart frog is clearly fraught with risks.

Just thought I'd mention, not all toads are 'big and ugly'. One species which springs to mind is the yellow spotted tree toad (_Pedostibes hosii_). I think they look great.


----------

